# Big Brother 10



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

Yes, I admit that I watch this. 

It's in my guide data, and I set up a season pass, but looks like my DirecTiVO thinks they're all the same episode so I had to select the 2nd & 3rd episodes to record manually.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

My plain old S2 also shows no episode numbers, but the OAD is in there, and all three will be recorded for me. Make sure you don't have it set to First-Run Only... I always have to fuss at my Mom about that.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Be nice to your Mom!


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

martinp13 said:


> My plain old S2 also shows no episode numbers, but the OAD is in there, and all three will be recorded for me. Make sure you don't have it set to First-Run Only... I always have to fuss at my Mom about that.


No OADs are listed here, and I do have it set to record repeats & first run. Hopefully the guide data wil eventually get updated. Thanks for the tips though, "Sonny". Love, Mom


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

My guide data now has OAD... can't wait for this season to start.


----------



## Ben_Jamin75 (Dec 18, 2003)

Head-Up
I was checking my to do list & recording history and saw there is an episode that isn't going to record because tivo thinks it's a repeat. I dug further, and it shows...

Thurs 8/7 "Head-of-houselhold competition"
Sun 8/10 "Nominations for eviction"
Tue 8/13 "Nominations for eviction" (this episode will not be recorded)
Thurs 8/14 "One housemate is evicted"

Tuesday should really be the power of veto episode. I just selected record this episode also. It MAY fix itself on the next download, but personally i'm not taking a chance.


----------



## NJ_HB (Mar 21, 2007)

On the East coast - tonight's show is scheduled for 2:07am, check your To Do Lists.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

NJ_HB said:


> On the East coast - tonight's show is scheduled for 2:07am, check your To Do Lists.


Only specific east coasters I believe. If you live in one of the following markets I would check your scheduled time:

NYG @ DET
BAL @ NE
NYJ @ CLE
NO @ ARI (ESPN)
KC @ CHI

My market is unaffected


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

... and if you're in one of the impacted markets -- PAD !! PAD !!! PAD !!!


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Thanks for the heads up, my Tivo didn't show the Aug 13th episode being recorded... It does now.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I have no Aug 13 episode.

I have an Aug 12 episode.

That one was not going to record, I fixed it manually.

And I pad, pad, padded tonights at 2:07

Thanks all!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Yeah, it thinks next Tuesday's is a rerun..


----------

